# Maybe a software idea



## Jamie McGrath (5 Sep 2014)

I know it would not be as good as the real thing but it might be good if there was a software programme that allowed us to virtually design an aquarium layout. Photos could be taken of the tank, hardscape and plants, and then they could all be moved around at will. The program could also have a library of all desirable items as well that could be used. once happy with the virtual version the real life version can be created.
Just an idea but what do you guys think?


----------



## Arne (5 Sep 2014)

It sounds great, but to be honest it's a lot of work to make something that will never be quite up to date or fully realistic as far as plants are concerned. Or am I being pessimistic?


----------



## flygja (8 Sep 2014)

There was one created some time ago. You could customise your tank size, select a few plants, a few different types of hardscape. I don't remember the link unfortunately. I tried to google it for 3 mins but couldn't find it anymore/


----------



## Akwaskape (20 Mar 2015)

Hi
there is a free app that looks pretty comprehensive to be fair. But in reality may be comparable to using crayons 
Ill find the site, it's also got a very good safety rating template for diy aquariums.


----------



## Akwaskape (20 Mar 2015)

It's the aqua tools .com website


----------



## Another Phil (20 Mar 2015)

Hi Jamie,
there is AquaSketcher,
http://www.theaquatools.com/aquasketcher

cheers phil


----------



## ourmanflint (20 Mar 2015)

It takes a lot of work to make an app and these days no one wants to pay, they want everything for free! Believe me I know. I have tinkered with one for the ipad but decided against going ahead with it as no way to realistically recoup even expenses for time it would take


----------



## kirk (20 Mar 2015)

That's a bit like window shopping, I like to fiddle with all the stuff.  Its  abit like playing pool on your ipad......... you become unable to play for real at the pub ..   How many times has your sketch looked anything like your scape.? My sketches always look better.


----------



## kirk (20 Mar 2015)

Arne said:


> It sounds great, but to be honest it's a lot of work to make something that will never be quite up to date or fully realistic as far as plants are concerned. Or am I being pessimistic?


Ooh you pessimist.


----------

